# FR: se diriger vers / sur



## totallylost202

What is the difference between se diriger vers and se diriger sur? 

If anyone could enlighten me, that would be great. 

p.s. Can you say eclairer à qqn for 'to enlighen someone', as in, to make something clear to someone?


----------



## Thomas1

Hi,

Do you happen to have a sentence?


Tom


----------



## totallylost202

I'm afraid I don't.   I just don't understand the difference between the two.


----------



## Denis the fatalist

Hi, 
usually yes, both would may mean the same.
(and "éclairer quelqu'un" could go, but usually it wants something else : éclairer sa lanterne (make him/her know), éclairer ses vieux jours (make happy)...


----------



## Thomas1

I think that too, but what' s bugging me is the question can we use them interchangeably in all cases?


Tom


----------



## ladrey

tu pourrais dire "si quelqu'un pouvait m'éclairer ça sera sympas!"

et pour ton problème: 

se diriger vers: est plus neutre que "se diriger sur" et s'utilise beaucoup plus fréquemment. "Vers" est assez vague.
ex: Elle se dirigea vers elle pour lui dire bonjour

se diriger sur: c'est quelque chose de menaçant qui se dirige sur quelqu'un. "Sur" désigne un endroit plus précis
ex: L'oiseau se dirigea sur lui (pour l'attaquer) : un peu comme "foncer sur"

néanmoins l'un ou l'autre ne sont pas totalement différents tu peux les interchanger facilement


----------



## Paf le chien

totallylost202 said:


> What is the difference between se diriger vers and se diriger sur?
> 
> If anyone could enlighten me, that would be great.
> 
> p.s. Can you say eclairer à qqn for 'to enlighen someone', as in, to make something clear to someone?



_*R*__*oughly, usually and mostly for verbs about moving*_, "sur" is used a (destination) location, although "vers" is a (destination) direction...


----------



## Denis the fatalist

Paf le chien said:


> _*R*__*oughly, usually and mostly for verbs about moving*_, "sur" is used a (destination) location, although "vers" is a (destination) direction...


sur as a location ("je suis sur Martigues demain toute la journée') is rather new in French. Before we used to say "à" in both cases.


----------



## moe0204

Denis the fatalist said:


> sur as a location ("je suis sur Martigues demain toute la journée') is rather new in French. Before we used to say "à" in both cases.


Rather new and rather bad


----------



## Paf le chien

Denis the fatalist said:


> sur as a location ("je suis sur Martigues demain toute la journée') is rather new in French. Before we used to say "à" in both cases.



_*R*__*oughly, usually and mostly for verbs about moving*_, "sur" is used a (destination) location, although "vers" is a (destination) direction...

"Je suis sur Martigues" est une faute courante en français et est hors-propos : "être à/sur" n'implique pas de _déplacement_.

« je vais *sur* Martigues » = mon *lieu géographique* de destination est Martigues ;

« je vais *vers* le Sud » = ma *direction* actuelle est celle du Sud.

Edit :  « je vais *vers* le Sud, *sur* Martigues »


----------



## moe0204

Paf le chien said:


> _*R*__*oughly, usually and mostly for verbs about moving*_, "sur" is used a (destination) location, although "vers" is a (destination) direction...
> 
> "Je suis sur Martigues" est une faute courante en français et est hors-propos : "être à/sur" n'implique pas de _déplacement_.
> 
> « je vais *sur* Martigues » = mon *lieu géographique* de destination est Martigues ;
> 
> « je vais *vers* le Sud » = ma *direction* actuelle est celle du Sud.



Je trouve la nuance concernant le mouvement pertinente, mais à part quelques cas extrêmes comme _foncer sur Paris _(en avion, par exemple) ou _s'écraser sur Paris _(en avion, par exemple), l'utilisation de _sur_, même quand il s'agit d'un mouvement, est un peu "violente" et impropre.


----------



## multae gentes

se diriger "sur" appartient au langage familier, mais est une forme très contestée.

Je conseille de l'éviter car beaucoup de personnes en tireront une appréciation négative sur la manière de parler de celui qui l'emploie.


----------



## moe0204

multae gentes said:


> se diriger "sur" appartient au langage familier, mais est une forme très contestée.
> 
> Je conseille de l'éviter car beaucoup de personnes en tireront une appréciation négative sur la manière de parler de celui qui l'emploie.



Parfaitement d'accord  (et _sur _peut dans tous ces cas où il est utilisé de manière contestée (selon moi, mal utilisé), être heureusement remplacé par une autre préposition)


----------



## Paf le chien

Un contre exemple qui m'est passé par l'esprit :

- La voiture se dirige _sur_ lui => elle va l'écraser (le lieu où il se trouve/lui-même en temps que localisation géographique).
- La voiture se dirige _vers_ lui => elle va le chercher (la direction dans laquelle il se trouve).

Mais c'est vrai qu'il y a une violence sous-entendue et que il faut savoir l'utiliser à bon escient (et donc avec parcimonie )


----------



## moe0204

Paf le chien said:


> Un contre exemple qui m'est passé par l'esprit :
> 
> - La voiture se dirige _sur_ lui => elle va l'écraser (le lieu où il se trouve/lui-même en temps que localisation géographique).
> - La voiture se dirige _vers_ lui => elle va le chercher (la direction dans laquelle il se trouve).



Oui, en effet, mais je ne crois pas que ce soit à proprement parler un contre-exemple... _Lui _n'est pas vraiment une destination 
Plus sérieusement, _se diriger, aller, foncer, fondre sur quelque chose_, ça implique une certaine violence, je crois, et pas seulement l'idée de se rendre quelque part.


----------



## Paf le chien

moe0204 said:


> Oui, en effet, mais je ne crois pas que ce soit à proprement parler un contre-exemple... _Lui _n'est pas vraiment une destination
> Plus sérieusement, _se diriger, aller, foncer, fondre sur quelque chose_, ça implique une certaine violence, je crois, et pas seulement l'idée de se rendre quelque part.



Cross posting avec mon ajout. Désolé.


----------



## Denis the fatalist

_Etre sur..._ (_Paris, Knokke-le-Zoute, Puget-sur-Argens etc._) : 
moi j'ai juste signalé, hein ! Mais je suis content de voir que cette formule très "executive" comme disent les poètes du bizness, et directement pompée de l'Anglais ("on L.A." etc), fait l'unanimité contre elle...


----------



## cheshire

Denis the fatalist said:


> sur as a location ("je suis sur Martigues demain toute la journée') is rather new in French. Before we used to say "à" in both cases.



Why is it "new"? Is it one of the influences from other languages, like English?


----------



## Denis the fatalist

cheshire said:


> Why is it "new"? Is it one of the influences from other languages, like English?


Well, Mr (or Mrs) nice cat . 
Yes, and bad because in French we got for ages a clear and unpretentious way to say it (à, vers...) and that "sur" actually mean "on" in the understanding of "over"...

But it's less the influence of English as a language than the influence of the business and sales background where the english expressions are litterally translated to look serious, pro and executive even when something correct did already exist in French. 
Ex. "chargé de" (3 fluent syllabes) turned into "en charge de" (4 syllabes + the awfull and rough "geuh-deuh") just to copy "in charge of" where these inconvenients do not interfere... 

But language is a mix of use (and wear) and rule. When everybody understands something, use, even wrong, may turn into rule !


----------

